# Ab exercises and IBS



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

I started doing ab crunches three days a week and noticed that sometimes I feel crampish in my ab area the next day. Almost as if I were going to have a period but I'm post meno and the cramps are not all that bad. Just noticible. And I'm not sure they're even cramps. Just very similar. You women know what I mean.At any rate, do any of you know if we're supposed to do these sorts of exercises or do they cause us more problems?Thank you.Dawn


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

I don't know about the 'woman cramps', but as a guy with IBS, I know about the 'guy cramps'







I've found that I have had occassions when doing crunches or other stomach workouts has caused me to have more mucous than normal in my stool...my father used to harass me about my bathroom time when I was in Highschool 12 years ago, saying that it was because I worked out too much. Well, I'm a little paunchy around the midsection now, and I can honestly say, things haven't really changed since back then in terms of IBS. Don't know if there really is a direct connection between the stress caused to the body during workouts or not, but I'll tell you what, I seem to have the same symptoms now as I did back then, and I'll tell you, I'd rather have my old body back if I still have to suffer!Good luck!Aquilius


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi dawn:I don't know what the connection is with IBS, since I haven't done crunches in years







But I remember that when I used to do them, in my pre-IBS days, my muscles would be sore. So some of it could be regular muscle soreness, since you're only doing them 3 days a week.Guy, one of the fellows on this BB, is an exercise physiologist (sp?). I'm sure when he sees your post he'll have some suggestions.JeanG


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

Jean, that's great. Thank you. I hope he does see my post.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

When you exercise a lot it depeltes the body of calcium you may want to try the calcium supplement which in trun could also help with the IBS Diarrhea if that is what you have.Linda


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

I've been working out for 20 of the 24 years that I've had IBS - D, including 30-40 situps. It's never really aggravated my IBS. Occasionally, I'll have to interrupt my workout to go to the bathroom, but, what the heck, over the years I've interrupted virtually everything in order to go to the bathroom.In fact, I think that the workouts probably help me in dealing with stress. I do, as LNAPE recommends, take a calcium supplement.echris[This message has been edited by echris (edited 09-04-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

Maybe you didnt exercise on yr abs for a long time and that's why when u start to work on yr abs (maybe u did it too much?), yr muslce will tend to ache there. Do it often and it wont.


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

when I started trying to do ab exercises again I had cramping and diarrhea. Someone told me that ab exercises do extend the colon and if you are already sensitive in that area, it can aggravate it. You can exercise w/out working out that area.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

My personal theory is that the abs work irritates the colon because of the motion.The only way I can do abs work without causing problems is to hold a weight on my chest and do s-l-o-o-o-w crunches. Moving slowly reduces the amount of sloshing per rep, and adding the weight reduces the number of reps needed to get results.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

I've been working out for 1 1/2 years. So my ab muscles are used to it. When I'm having trouble with IBS - C, I find situps really help! So, maybe you did just overdo your workout. Take it slow, and Good Luck!Debra


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

I find that I can't do sit ups due to my sore stomach but I do Tae Bo and that seems to exercise the abs enough. You can also do push ups to ease the cramping on your stomach.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Yes! This happens to me if I do situps or yoga ab work my stomach does feel like the mensies cramps and I do get terrible D. I thought it was supposed to get better if you worked a little each day, but it hurts way too much. Somedays my yoga class spends half an hour on that area and I don't feel it until the next day







------------------Jane*************recovering C/D/G type *************


----------



## skinnyballerina (Aug 24, 2000)

I find often that i do situps specifically targetting my sides in order to help move my bowels along. I often feel that my bowels get stuck at my left side, so I generally target that area. Exercise often causes my bowels to move along in general.


----------

